# Greetings and salutations.



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

Picked up a new hedgehog for my wife on Sunday. She's always wanted one since she was a child, but unfortunately lived in the dictatorship of California most of her life. Now that we've moved to Oregon, I knew it was only a matter of time before she figured out she could get one legally. SO I took the preemptive step and got her a baby as a surprise from Hedgiepets. I have regretted the decision ever since.

See unlike what we were led to believe, this ball of fury has not been puffing or huffing. In fact the little beast wants to explore. EVERYWHERE. He does buck his head at us if we move to quickly, but then it's right back to running around. Now don't get me wrong, she loves him to death. No sir, any regrets are all mine.

Let me explain. Last night I finally decided to pick this spiny creature up and make sure it understood I was the lord and master of it's domain. It crawled into my hand, started licking me. I took this as a good sign of subservience. By no, then he started nibbling my fingers and palm. Then he started foaming at the mouth like a rabid hog, and contorting in unthinkable ways. All the while I stared at it in utter horror and mild discomfort as it's quills of death began piercing my palm. I turned to my wife for help, she simply giggled in delight. Obviously I underestimated my thorny opponent.

The wife loves him, and has named him Zumi. Short for the japanese name of Harinezumi (hedgehog). I wanted to name him Spike Fury, Destroyer of Worlds. Or perhaps Sir-Pricks-Alot. Obviously I lost that argument.

Behold, a picture of the foul beast.



You can see the toilet paper roll I attempted to catch him in. I used boiled egg as bait. He eventually found it, and spent 20 minutes running around with the roll stuck on his head. Any attempts at removing it resulted in lots of huffing, and or puffing.

I'm ordering either a flying saucer wheel or the carolina storm wheel tonight in hopes of calming the beast, and perhaps luring it into a false sense of security, before I finally usurp his unnatural hold over my castle and family. My dog even rolled over on his belly for the spiky creature. He shames me.

I will not show my fear to the beast, and I hope that those of you who also suffer under the oppression of hedgehogs will welcome us into your community.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, what a great intro! Welcome to the forum. 

I got my boy Inky from Deneen three years ago. If you ever need someone to hedgiesit, I'm in Salem if you need me!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  Good luck trying to break the hold of the oppressive hedgehog over your household, they are too lovable and you may have just met a tough opponent lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Any attempt to thwart his rule over your household will result in your immediate expulsion.. Alas, you must bend to the will of your new overlord. 
Go, and peace be with you.
(He's a real cutie, by the way!)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum  Your hedgie is stunning


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome introduction! Made me laugh! Welcome to the forum, I think you already fit in!  
Your hedgie is adorable!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...I think you're my new favorite person ever. XDDD I was giggling the whole time I read that.

Welcome to HHC and good luck trying to win your kingdom back! I predict you'll have a difficult time of it. You might want to stock up on supplies to last you for a long battle!


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcomings!

I'm still disturbed he decided to, "annoint" on me as the experts call it. I've read all the theories on that subject, I think everyone is wrong. I believe the hedgehogs take the scent, and put it on themselves like barbarians, believing it will give them power. These are savage creatures, do not let their cuteness fool you.

And Lizardgirl, thanks for the offer. I live in Mcminnville, so if you ever need a sitter also the offer stands as well. Deneen was nothing but helpful during the pick up. She mentioned Zumi, (aka the anti-hedgie) was quilling. But it doesn't seem to make him to grumpy. Once the wife takes him out of the cage he's nothing but daisies and lollipops. I know it's all just an act though. 

He was given a bath today. I looked forward to this, thinking to the baby hedgie it would be pure torture, and perhaps a tool of coercion. Unfortunately, he entered the bath stoically, relishing in the warm water. He even shook himself dry, all over me.. 

He's won this round.

My wife was curious about those hamster balls, would that be alright for a hedgehog? Personally I told her that we really don't need to give the beast a mobile oppression palace. She just glared at me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MOBILE OPPRESSION PALACE!!!!
(futurama reference) 

That's one evil overlord you got there.

Kashi is the tyrannical leader of our family. He expects us to serve him copious amounts of mealworms and provide our tummies as beds any time he wishes...


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Welcome! I can vouch that Lizard Girl is a wonderful hedgie sitter. She took such good care of my Nigel. I'm still amazed how he would pose for her, but refuses to cooperate with my photo desires. 

Too bad hedgies aren't very social. If they were, we could have an Oregonian hedgie mixer.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

To answer your question, the hampster balls aren't a good idea. They have slits that can catch & injure a hedgies toes or rip off nails. They are enclosed, so when the overlord does his business, they are trapped in there with it & it's fumes.

Another thought, some people have gotten a small kids pool ($10 @ walmart) & let their hedgie run around in there.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Brilliant introduction! Currently at work with a huge grin on my face. Welcome.  

What i really find funny is the belief you will win the battle of dominance! :lol: 

Please keep us informed, i look forward to seeing Zumi's victory photos and hearing of your continuous (but im pretty sure failed) attempts at supremacy!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Soon your little overlord will have minions, mark my words...


----------



## Dr Robotnik (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes futurama references for the win.

The mobile oppression palace idea was struck down both because of it's potential destructive power and danger to the beast. I hate those hamster balls anyway on principle. Why should rodents be allowed to have a ball they can run around into all your furniture with impunity, but I can't? Spoiled brats.

And yes, I can see where the wifes personality is changing. She was always more weak minded though. I'll wait until the little ball of spikes poops on her, then laugh at her maniacally. This will hopefully shame her into breaking the creatures hold over her. Then we can discuss how to properly manage this ornery savage.

Either that or she'll get really mad I made fun of her and I'll be sleeping on the couch tonight. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I vote you end up on the couch! Hahaha The hedgehogs do rule the house here. Nothing is planned before consulting the hedgehogs schedules.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Very cute hedgie, and storytale as well... even the dog in the background seems to have a keen interest in your so-called "Spike Fury"


----------

